# Honey Sesame Sauce



## chilerelleno (Aug 5, 2018)

Made a new sauce recipe for the first time, and it is good.
Excellent on the grilled asparagus and smoked pork loin it was served with.
I bet it'd rock on chicken too.
This sauce should be easily adaptable to a few flavor profiles.
Add more cayenne or other chile to make it spicier, more honey for sweeter and it would also take very well to fresh ginger, or some lemon or orange zest.

*Honey Sesame Sauce*

In a small sauce pan combine the following and whisk well
2t Cornstarch
4T Sesame oil
4T Rice vinegar
3T Honey
3T Soy sauce
1/2t Cayenne
1T Sesame seeds
Bring to a boil at the edges and then remove from heat, whisk well.
Reheat on low to serve or apply


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 6, 2018)

I might have to whip this up to add to fried rice some time ...I love sesame as a flavouring.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2018)

Man bet that this would be great on wings.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Looks good





TomKnollRFV said:


> I might have to whip this up to add to fried rice some time ...I love sesame as a flavouring.





HalfSmoked said:


> Man bet that this would be great on wings.
> 
> Warren


Thanks guys, 
do give it a try, very tasty.
I don't know about fried rice, but "Heck yeah!" on wings, or any Chinese style battered chicken


----------



## AllAces (Aug 6, 2018)

This very similar to my go to Asian sauce. Kick up the heat and it is dynamite on wings.
For a twist, leave out the corn starch and soy and use to make Asian Coleslaw. I don't have a list of measured ingredients, but here is how I make it:

As much finely shredded cabbage as needed.
The following ingredients are added to taste:
Honey
Rice Wine Vinegar
Sugar
Salt and Pepper
Sesame Oil (I prefer the dark)
Toasted Sesame Seeds
Mix with the grated cabbage and let stand in the fridge. Just before serving, crush as many packages of Ramen Noodles as needed, discarding the flavor package. I usually crush one package per four servings. Add the crushed Ramen Noodles to the slaw just before serving. Adds a nice crunch to the slaw without affecting flavor. You can add hot sauce if you like. Goes great with baby back ribs, pulled pork, fish.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 6, 2018)

Question the Cayenne is that ground powder or flakes?

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2018)

Raw Ramen noodles,? Yuck!
Take those raw Ramen noodles and deep fry them for 30-45 seconds and salt them, now they're golden with better flavor and crunch.
You just upped your game.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Question the Cayenne is that ground powder or flakes?
> 
> Warren


Powder.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 6, 2018)

Sounds great Chile. We do fried sesame cabbage a lot. Your ingredients are almost identical (minus the cayenne). In fact this is a go-to for other veggie stir-frys as well. LOVE sesame!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2018)

Th


browneyesvictim said:


> Sounds great Chile. We do fried sesame cabbage a lot. Your ingredients are almost identical (minus the cayenne). In fact this is a go-to for other veggie stir-frys as well. LOVE sesame!


Thanks.
Mmmm, fried cabbage.
I haven't had fried cabbage in forever, guess what I'm cooking next weekend.


----------

